# Dust Collection separation drum question



## Eugd (May 11, 2015)

My previous post was difficultly with the upper bag not inflating properly since my cleaned out my shop fox 1.5 horsepower dust collection. since then I decided just bite the bullet and buy a Wynn filter canister. I also bought the rocket dust collection 4 inch kit to hook up to a 30 gallon plastic drum that has a metal locking hinge. Today I installed everything and cut the two holes on top of the plastic drum 30 gallon drum and pointed each of them away from, each other like the instructions said. I hooked up the Wynn filter and started it all up. I made some test cuts with a bunch of scraps plywood i had laying around, I works really good, nothing in the bag all in the drum, Is there a easy way to check the the efficiency of the unit or anything I could do to improve the system. I wonder if I should add a Thein Baffler to the unit eventually would it improve the efficiency? during the winter I want to pvc pipe in the unit? any superstitions would be appreciated.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what your definition of "efficiency" is. If it's separating the most dust from the air stream possible, then your Wynn filter should handle that, and there's little else you can do except monitor it. It will eventually get a build up of very fine dust that should be cleaned out at some point in time. Doing this will help keep the DC moving as much air as possible, which should help capture more of the fine particles. Your first stage separator is going to get almost all of the larger stuff, and some small portion of the fine dust. But most of the fine dust (I suspect) is going to the filter…it will take some time to gauge this. My opinion is that what you have is good, and you just need to see how it performs over time. Don't know what adding a Thein baffle on top of the separator will do for you, but I'm sure someone has that setup and can share how it works.


----------



## Eugd (May 11, 2015)

ok thanks , so far it works great compared to what was,


----------



## Eugd (May 11, 2015)

last night I realized that some dust is beginning to go into the bottom bad in the shop fox, there is dust in the drum but its not even 1/4 full,. I can still see the floor, I used cut a bunch of plywood last night and began to notice that there is shaving in the plastic bag. I know that fine dust should flow to the unit, but surprised to see stuff in the bag, I know that plywood is a mixture of many thing glued up together. I just wanted to make sure that the bottom units in the barrel are aligned correctly, I would think that I would have this situation if the unit was more filled up? Anyone with this system have this same situation?


----------

